# Brittany Murphy gestorben.



## Tokko (20 Dez. 2009)

*Movie star Brittany Murphy is dead of a heart attack at 32.​*



​


She went into full cardiac arrest early Sunday and could not be revived, the Website TMZ reported.

The Los Angeles City Fire Department got a call from the home of Murphy's husband Simon Monjack about 8 a.m., fire officials told TMZ.

She was taken to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, where she was pronounced dead on arrival

Murphy starred in "8 Mile," and "Don't Say a Word."

The starlet became a household name among teens in 1995 as the sidekick in "Clueless," who went from awkward wall flower to snotty hottie.

A few years ago, she released the single "Faster Kill Pussycat," which became a dance club hit.

Her last big movie was "Sin City" in 2005.


Quelle: nydailynews.com


----------



## macmummi (20 Dez. 2009)

Das tut mir echt Leid. Mochte sie als Schauspielerin sehr. R.I.P. Brittany Murphy.


----------



## Steffi (20 Dez. 2009)

Mein Beileid.....


----------



## Tokko (20 Dez. 2009)

*Update:*

* Schauspielerin Brittany Murphy stirbt mit 32*


Ihren Durchbruch in Hollywood schaffte sie mit dem Film "Clueless". Später spielte sie an der Seite von Rapper Eminem in "8 Mile" und in der Comic-Verfilmung "Sin City". Jetzt ist die US-Schauspielerin Brittany Murphy mit nur 32 Jahren an einem Herzstillstand gestorben. Die Umstände ihres Todes sind unklar. 


Nach Angaben von TMZ war am Sonntagmorgen um 8 Uhr ein Notruf bei der Feuerwehr von Los Angeles eingegangen. Wie TMZ weiter mitteilt, hatte Brittany Murphys Mutter ihre Tochter bewusstlos unter der Dusche vorgefunden. Doch die herbeigerufene Hilfe kam zu spät: Brittany Murphy starb bereits auf dem Weg vom Haus ihres Mannes Simon Monjack zum Cedars-Sinai-Krankenhaus. Offensichtlich waren zuvor mehrere Wiederbelebungsversuche fehlgeschlagen. 
Murphys Ehemann kehrte am Nachmittag sofort von einer Südamerika-Reise zurück. Zunächst war spekuliert worden, die 32-Jährige habe lediglich einen Asthma-Anfall erlitten. 

Bekannt wurde Brittany Murphy mit dem Film "Clueless". Später spielte sie an der Seite von Rapper Eminem in "8 Mile", in dem Drogen-Film "Spun" und der Comicverfilmung "Sin City". Sie galt zeitweise als eines der hoffnungsvollsten Schauspieltalente Hollywoods. In letzter Zeit war vielfach über eine Drogenabhängigkeit Brittany Murphys spekuliert worden.

Quelle: 
welt.de


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Dez. 2009)

*Das stimmt mich traurig *




*Ruhe in Frieden Brittany*


----------



## Barricade (20 Dez. 2009)

Ich habe es auch grad gelesen und bin etwas geschockt !!!

R.I.P Brittany Murphy


----------



## Q (21 Dez. 2009)

Danke für den kleinen Nachruf Tokko ...


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2009)

Schade.


----------



## FranziScherzy (21 Dez. 2009)

Ich bin so traurig. Ich mag sie sehr und sie war eine tolle Frau, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Sie war wirklich immer ein Sonnenschein, wenn man die Bilder von ihr gesehen hat, das hat sich gleich auf einen übertragen. Eine tolle Austtrahlung, sie hatte auch etwas zerbrechliches.
So viele schöne Filme, die ich mit ihr gesehen habe. Sie wird unvergessen bleiben für mich.


----------



## stepi (22 Dez. 2009)

Ich bin immer noch schockiert, dass Brittany tot ist!  Habe die Nachricht im Teletext gelesen, wärend ich Sin-City auf pro7 angeschaut habe!

R.I.P.


----------



## Rainer Wenger (23 Dez. 2009)

Ganz schlimm sowas und wenn man mal überlegt, wieviel das Mädel noch vor sich gehabt hätte und erleben könnte, dann wird einem wieder erneut bewusst gemacht, wie unfair doch das Leben spielen kann.

Mein Beileid besonders an ihre Eltern, so etwas möchte wohl wirklich keiner mit seinem eigenen Kind durchmachen, vorallem nicht zur Weihnachtszeit.

Was ist das nur für ein trauriges Jahr gewesen...


----------



## JayP (24 Dez. 2009)

Echt schade dass Sie so früh von uns gegangen ist.


----------



## NAFFTIE (27 Dez. 2009)

einer der besten schönsten schauspielerinnen es ist wirklich sehr traurig zumal 32 überhaupt kein alter ist . aber ich hab soviele beiträge hier gesehen im CB sie lebt hier weiter ...ruhe in frieden little rose brittany !!!


----------

